# Test results



## eric g (Jun 28, 2013)

Sorry if this is wrong spot, first timer here. Is there any tentative date on the 2013 MA Police/trooper Exam


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

eric g said:


> Sorry if this is wrong spot, first timer here. Is there any tentative date on the 2013 MA Police/trooper Exam


Have you tried contacting HRD directly?

http://www.mass.gov/anf/employment-equal-access-disability/oversight-agencies/hrd/


----------



## eric g (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent an email asking if there was a test result date, but no answer


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

eric g said:


> Sent an email asking if there was a test result date, but no answer


They also have telephones... Your best course of action is to standby and work on physical training for when the opportunity arises. Also apply for as many jobs as you can because it's not wise to throw your eggs in one basket.


----------



## eric g (Jun 28, 2013)

True


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

eric g said:


> Sent an email asking if there was a test result date, but no answer


Expect the same on test results for 6-8 months


----------



## eric g (Jun 28, 2013)

What I figured, just hoping for sooner


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

IBTL


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## eric g (Jun 28, 2013)

?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

The take away... Is to hurry up and wait. 

Expect them early Q4 this year.

Asked, and answered.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

...and there's already another discussion thread in this forum for the 2013 civil service exam, which you apparently failed to notice. Being a cop requires some observation and decision making skills.

Hopefully you will make a better decision next time and post in the correct thread.


----------

